

Amazon password truncation flaw for old accounts - dteoh
http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/f96w7/amazon_security_flaw_wtf/

======
ch33sefiend
Looks like quite a serious flaw. Better change my account p/w sharpish.

------
T-R
Thanks for bringing it to our attention. Mine was affected, too.

------
meastham
Seems like they were using crypt().

